# Fishing Buddy Needed



## Djrodeo (Mar 1, 2013)

I am eternally new to fishing and try to absorb everything I can about fishing from the people I fish with. If anyone is looking for someone to go fishing with or needs someone to split cost with, please send a pm. I do wade fishing and pier/jetties now and would love to meet people there or can do bay fishing. My schedule rotates 12s so I work three days and then I'm off three, for a total of 12 days working a month, so the chances are good that I'm off when you want to go fishing. 

I'm 37, married with an 18 month old, but the wife knows that when someone calls for fishing, I gotsta go.

I am used to getting skunked, but it doesn't keep me from going out and trying again. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*Shark*

I might need someone to go shark fishing with me this summer, if you are interested send PM. I go to POC and fish the bays for them. Also catch Bull Reds, Big jack and Tarpon. Wife likes everything but shark.

BJ


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Djrodeo, where you located?


----------



## Djrodeo (Mar 1, 2013)

Spring Texas, but I will drive wherever I need to go.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*fishing*

Hay send me a pm and lets talk


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey give me a shout I got boat


----------

